# The Bullseye! (improved Whamo)



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Just came in the mail today gonna take a gew shots before work but Hate to say it but the ergonomics are just better and i really like the Whamo.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Few*


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice pick-up Bill! Good addition to a mounting collection!


----------

